# TiVo Mini vs TiVo Vox?



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

I saw a couple other posts similar to this. We just got a 4K Samsung in our family room and sadly it is the only one that has access to the Antenna so that is where the Roamio (base model) will be plugged into. We are moving the old Sharp 32" TV into our bedroom. I saw that the Tivo mini VoX came out and I was hoping about scoring an old Tivo Mini for a deal, but for some reason they are selling used on ebay, for as much as I paid for them new off amazon ($119) in late 2015. The version ones were even less, than that. I don't know if they are going to do any refurbished sells any time soon. I am very hesitant about paying $180 for a TiVo Vox. Is there any reason to get it other than it's 4K (future proof) and voice? It will be plugged into a 1080p 100" projector or a 720p 32" TV.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hostage said:


> We just got a 4K Samsung in our family room and sadly it is the only one that has access to the Antenna so that is where the Roamio (base model) will be plugged into.


Can't use coax to route the antenna signal to another room?



hostage said:


> I saw that the Tivo mini VoX came out ... Is there any reason to get it other than it's 4K (future proof) and voice?


Optical digital audio out? Faster processor, so more responsive interface, faster app launch?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hostage said:


> I am very hesitant about paying $180 for a TiVo Vox. Is there any reason to get it other than it's 4K (future proof) and voice?


Keep in mind, for voice, that the Mini's host must also be running Hydra. That might be more than you chose to bite off at once.

That said, I bought the Mini VOX for its 4k ability. I already have v1 and v2 Mini boxes. But to your point, it's a future investment as I don't have a 4k TV yet.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Keep in mind, for voice, that the Mini's host must also be running Hydra. That might be more than you chose to bite off at once.
> 
> That said, I bought the Mini VOX for its 4k ability. I already have v1 and v2 Mini boxes. But to your point, it's a future investment as I don't have a 4k TV yet.


Curious, does the VOX display look any better on your old TVs as compared to V1 and V2? And, how much faster do you feel the VOX is as compared to V1 and V2?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> Curious, does the VOX display look any better on your old TVs as compared to V1 and V2? And, how much faster do you feel the VOX is as compared to V1 and V2?


That's really too TV dependent. My Mini VOX is connected to an older Sony 32EX700, which has seen better days. Some think the fonts are a bit small and there is a lack of the contrast you get with other TiVo software. I was going to change the Mini to 20.7.4, but I'm waiting for voice to work first. So far it doesn't.

As for comparisons to V1 or V2: Piano key black finish is a dust magnet, there are no vent holes and since I don't use Netflix, its button is in the way.


----------

